# pretty bird... long story, need advice, please.



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi. This is my first post, so please bear with me. This post can easily be divided among several categories of this forum, so rather than making a bunch of mini topics, i'll make a long one...

First I'll mention about 6 months ago I rescued a pigeon who was flopping around on the sidewalk while i was riding my bicycle about 10pm on a hot summer night in California. I knew if I just left him, either some punk kids will come along and bad things may happen, or he'd flop himself out infront of a car... again, not good. I was surprised that when i picked him up, he calmed down. He even appeared to fall asleep on the palm of my left hand while i steered with my right. When I got home i noticed a band. au mtz apr 210.
I thought it meant he was tagged by the city of Martinez in August for study or something... I hit the internet, spent a few hours learning about racing pigeons, and at the end of it all, I made a new friend... My new friends owner was here by 11am the next day to take him away 

That was just to break the ice...

A week and a half ago, I was doing some electrical work at a home that was foreclosed on, bought and was being prepared for the renters to move in. It was down pouring rain for the second day, and I heard one of the guys call, "HEY check this out!!" from the garage. I went to see what the problem was...

In his hands was a pretty big strange looking bird. Looked like a cross between a pigeon, and a rooster, but it had all these weird feathers on its foot. Never seen a bird like that before. I spend a lot of time outside, and if there are animals playing I like to study them and the way they move. So I knew he wasn't a wild bird from around here. Must've been a pet who got away. I wasn't going to put him back out in the rain to die, so I took him home. 

Posted found bird in craigslist lost and found section, and also the pets section... No response.

Even called the owner of the first bird, knowing he lives in the same town as me, thinking maybe someone he knows lost a bird.... left message, no response. I tried.

I Used a brand new, never used dog carrier that is for a medium small dog, and fed him bird food for the bird feeder out back. He was very docile, and absolutely silent. Didn't like to be touched, but would step onto my hand if i lifted up lightly under his belly. I assumed that meant he had been handled a lot. He was like that for a couple days, then one day after working half a day, I came home and checked on him. and all of a sudden he was mean. biting my hand a hundred times a second, and puffing up his neck and doing that pigeon sound, the waddly ru-ru-u-ru-ru one every time i moved my hand away from him. Not sure if he is angry, or playing. When I am working on my computer he likes to sit on the top edge of my open laptop, or somewhere right next to me, but if i try to touch him, he attacks me, but wont run away. He even actually chases my hand sometimes. I have put seed in my hand when he attacks, and he then stops attacking my hand and gently eats... Does that mean he was hungry, and not playing, nor angry? anyways, he no longer uses the dog carrier, and stays almost all day on an open perch I made for him. When I take himdown, he hangs out with me for a few minutes (attacking my hand) then goes back to his perch... Is that normal? I've been calling him "Buddy" now it seems no matter what, when I say his name while he is sleeping, he looks at me and does these "roooooooooo" "roooooooooo" "rooooooooooo" sounds, that are like a second or two each. Not the waddly broken up sound.. but only does it when I say "buddyyy" Is he telling me to shut up? 

Ok, I found out that the day he started cooing and attacking, My cousins 4 yr old daughter took him out, and I'm not sure what happened, but my uncle told me my aunt was chasing him all over the place... I am assuming she wasn't moving slowly enough, and scared him, then was being chased by a 300lb+ woman probably scared him even more... did that traumatize him?
Or was he all quiet and docile because he was exhausted from the journey that brought him to me?

He has been sneezing a bit at night, and has had the sniffles in his nostrils, started giving him tetracycline in his water yesterday, and not certain, but I don't think he has sneezed at all tonight.

Also one thing I noticed... when he is sleeping, or sitting relaxed, with his head tucked in, his neck/chest area puffs out, but that area is not symmetrical.... his right side is puffed out a good half inch farther than his left. Could that be an issue?

From my research, I think he may be an English Trumpeter

Can someone try to explain him to me?
Any advice would be very appreciated. I know I should take him to a vet to have him checked out, but just cant afford to do that right now.

p.s. please pardon the dirty fingernails, just got done working...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What a very pretty bird! and Welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank you for caring and taking him in. He is definitely a 'Domestic' Pigeon...as for the exact 'breed', I'm not sure. Someone else will be along to help with that.
As for the sneezing, if you can't get to a vet, Tetracycline is an excellent choice for treating upper respiratory. And I would try to keep him warm. Also, if you could post pictures of his 'poops' - that tells alot about a birds health.
The 'strutting', 'coooing' and staying close by you but chasing your hand tells me that he is very use to human companionship. Pet pigeons have a 'thing' about hands....has he 'wing slapped' you yet ?! 
You sound like you pretty much know what your doing with him. Plenty more members will be along soon. What are you feeding him? With that small beak, I would pick up some 'dove' food, the larger pet stores carry it. Also needs grit.
Looks like you have a new friend


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Awww, he's really pretty! Lucky you to find a fancy bird! And a smart one, too.


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you. 
I figured out pretty quickly that he needed small food after watching him try to eat some sunflower seeds. I got him some nutriphase finch formula. Its crazy the way this guy eats... He has several different seeds in it, yet he only eats one kind at a time. Not just one seed at a time but he does it in courses.. He'll eat 20 of just one seed type, then 20 of another and so on. Not sure of the count, but he doesn't just eat them at random as i'd have thought. And he does it at a hundred miles an hour. If he dropps one he actually doesn't go for another, he goes for the one he dropped. When i seen him use his beak to toss the seeds aside a few times, i thought he was being onrey or didn't like them. I now realize he does it to sort through them easier to get the specific seed he wants right now. If he accidentally grabs the wrong seed in his lightning fast jab at the seed he spits it out and goes for the one he intended. Who'd have guessed. 

I think i figured out the biting issue. My room has become his roost (even tho he is rarely off his perch) in my room he bites me, the moment he gets on his perch his chest puffs up and he coos all extra loud and bites me and also tries to push my fingers away with his beak. BUT for the first time since he started his biting thing i took him out the living room tonight... Didn't try to bite once. Even let me pet his chest. Was completely nice-ish. Then once i brought him back in here, right back to the biting. I am assuming it is because he is being territorial?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he could be a Bokhara trumpeter pigeon.. just thinking that because of the beak being so short.. of course his rosette on his head is not full, but he could be a cull from someones loft because of that.. I would check the neigbors of where you found this bird to find the owner, they do not fly well so he did not come far from the place you found him.. he really needs a permanant situation and cage/home and perhaps another pigeon to keep him company..and someone who can take him to the vet if he gets sick and all those kind of things that goes along with having a pet.. if you find you do not want him you can post your location and a member may be near you who can help... he is going to need a pigeon grain mix, some grit, and plenty of room, sometimes pigeons can be grumpy when they do not want to be messed with.


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> he could be a Bokhara trumpeter pigeon.. just thinking that because of the beak being so short.. of course his rosette on his head is not full, but he could be a cull from someones loft because of that.. I would check the neigbors of where you found this bird to find the owner, they do not fly well so he did not come far from the place you found him.. he really needs a permanant situation and cage/home and perhaps another pigeon to keep him company..and someone who can take him to the vet if he gets sick and all those kind of things that goes along with having a pet.. if you find you do not want him you can post your location and a member may be near you who can help... he is going to need a pigeon grain mix, some grit, and plenty of room, sometimes pigeons can be grumpy when they do not want to be messed with.


Yeah, I'm in the process of building him a cage, almost finished, 2'x2' wide and 3' tall, made from 3/8" thick bamboo, looks pretty cool. Not huge but should be comfortable, especially since he'll probably be out of it more than in. I did get him some grit with his food, and the pamphlet at petsmart on doves / pigeons is what told me to buy finch food, as they do not have specific pigeon food there. If he actually does seem like he is sick, or very uncomfortable, I'm not a dum dum, I'll take him to the vet. With my job situation how it is, and the economy as it is, and me being a university student, I do not find it practical to shell out a couple hundred bucks for some over priced vet to tell me he is ok. Its a very private community which the houses share a lake for their backyard, they all know eachother, and many of them curious about the work we were doing to the house, so they stopped by, and i did ask, no one knew of anyone around here who may have lost a bird, as if someone did, they would all know about it. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi rio3d and welcome!

Lucky you to find such a cute pigeon! And lucky pigeon to find such a caring and observant person.

His biting and cooing behavior definitely shows that he is comfortable with you, and not afraid. It could be that he's being territorial about the perch - they get that way. Or it could just be that he gets grumpy sometimes. But in any case, if he were scared of you or disliked you he'd be moving fast in the other direction when you approach. 

When he's sleeping, does he roost on one foot? Sometimes they like to do that, and it would make his chest appear assymetrical. Nothing to worry about if that is the case.

How funny about the order he eats the seeds in! I know that my birds are picky and choose which seeds they want out of a mix but I've never been able to observe the order in which they do it. They move so darned fast at chow time


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

amoonswirl said:


> Hi rio3d and welcome!
> 
> Lucky you to find such a cute pigeon! And lucky pigeon to find such a caring and observant person.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had to watch pretty closely before I could even tell that he was picking anything up. Like less than a foot away. And yes, he is almost always on one foot, until I bug him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rio3d said:


> Yeah, I'm in the process of building him a cage, almost finished, 2'x2' wide and 3' tall, made from 3/8" thick bamboo, looks pretty cool. Not huge but should be comfortable, especially since he'll probably be out of it more than in. I did get him some grit with his food, and the pamphlet at petsmart on doves / pigeons is what told me to buy finch food, as they do not have specific pigeon food there. If he actually does seem like he is sick, or very uncomfortable, I'm not a dum dum, I'll take him to the vet. With my job situation how it is, and the economy as it is, and me being a university student, I do not find it practical to shell out a couple hundred bucks for some over priced vet to tell me he is ok. Its a very private community which the houses share a lake for their backyard, they all know eachother, and many of them curious about the work we were doing to the house, so they stopped by, and i did ask, no one knew of anyone around here who may have lost a bird, as if someone did, they would all know about it. Thanks for the advice though.



your welcome, sounds like you have decided to keep him, I was not sure... congrats and have fun..


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm thinking he is a pretty close match to this one, who is a german trumpeter, the main difference i see is this guys beak crest is so much more separated, like the Chinese nasal tuft.


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok I messed up... Seeing as how he would come to me when I called for him when not in my room...
Today was the first blue sky day since the day he found me...
I took him outside, in the backyard, he was excited and popping his head in every direction... He wouldn't get off my hand at all, I put my hand on the ground, and he hopped off... excitedly walked around all over the place. after a few minutes I called for him, and after a few seconds he began to make his way toward me. then he hopped up on the step in front of the sliding glass door, I was sitting on a chair right next to the step. He always seems to carefully plan every route he takes to get to a certain point, i literally can watch him his head turning to every hopping spot several times before he does exactly as his head turns was telling me he would do. Since he seems more comfortable hopping to higher places, with a bit of wing flapping to help, his routes tend to take the detour route rather than just the direct a-b like another bird would do. anyways, he was in front of the sliding glass door about to hop at me when on his last look around to make sure whatever it is he makes sure of, he noticed our little Pekingese inside the door, he is scared of the dog. his hop turned into flight that went right over me and around me and landed on top of a shed out back. after a few minutes i walked toward it calling him to me, then he went to the top of the house... well, my neighbors peak at the top of his house is higher than ours, so guess where he is now??? It is night time, and I know he will not go anywhere when it is dark, and I also know when he wakes up, he will be starving.... 

WHAT DO I DO?? Do i need to wake up just before it is light outside and try to entice him with some food?? he is currently on top of a roof that is an extremely high angle pitch, of a 2 story house, so high of a slope that you couldn't walk up it so he is probably 25' or so feet up there.

Something that worries me is the fact that he isn't the greatest flyer, and the neighborhood I mentioned earlier with the lake in the backyard... well, I live on the opposite side of the lake from the house he came wandering in to... That means he if he decides to try to fly away, he will either go toward the street, or he will try to fly over the lake.... its not a huge lake, but depending on his direction, the other side could be 200yards away... I feel horrible.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, when there is no control of them when they are let loose like that.. just have to wait and watch.. not much you can do except keep it calm and put some food out... why did you do that?


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> yeah, when there is no control of them when they are let loose like that.. just have to wait and watch.. not much you can do except keep it calm and put some food out... why did you do that?



Because I'm an idiot.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a show bird type. Definitely not made for flying. It also acts like a cock. You should not fly that bird outside. If it survives tomorrow and stayed put just lure it with food. It knows you already.

I think you got overexcited with this bird. I know the feeling. Try not to do it again next time. There are pigeon diapers that you can use so that you can fly your bird inside your house if you so wish.

Yeah, wake up early tomorrow before birds of prey starts looking for food. Your pigeon might be waiting for you. I just hope you don't see lots of white feathers on the ground. That won't be a good sign.

If it disappeared tomorrow, just look around the neighborhood. It won't go far.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rio3d said:


> Because I'm an idiot.


 I have to give you credit! If one of us called you that...we'd be in BIIIIG TROUBLE 
But really...I would do as RodSD suggests. Be out there early with food.
You could try putting some food in a can and shaking it, most loft birds are use to that noise - wouldn't hurt.
I agree he is somewhat use to you now and won't go far.
There's also a 'box trap' that you can set up but I can't find the link 
Maybe someone else will post it for you, but I'll keep looking for it.
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks guys...

He's still there... I got on the neighbors roof and got as close to him as I could, he then flys a circle around me, a full circle, then lands on a different part of the roof. I went up there with food, and shaking the bag as I did at home, he got all perked up, and doing as he does, he did the detour rout toward me, but when he got about 8' away, he changed directions. He is now, again, at the highest peak, right at the edge of the roof... But he's alive and well... Just being a punk.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

be careful!.. don't go breaking YOUR neck over it.. that would not be a very merry Christams.. maybe you can see where he roosts at dark and try it then only if your careful and do not fall.. they do not see well in the dark maybe can be caught that way... bet you did not think you would spend your holiday trying to catch a pigeon...lol..


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

definitely didn't expect this.....

Just went back out to see if he was still on the neighbors roof, didnt see him anywhere. climbed on top of my roof, wasn't here either....

sat down and started calling him for a couple minutes... nothing... then looked to my right, and about 15' away on my roof he was standing there looking at me... sneaky bastard. He won't let me close enough to touch him. I just put his water and tray with the bird seed on top of my car that is under car cover, on side of house, right beneath the high point he keeps standing on, swished the water around so he can hear it, and shook birdseed bag and threw a couple small handfuls on the ground so he can hear it.... his head was bobbing around like crazy watching me, but didn't come down... At least he's still here though. 

If he leaves and finds his home it's a good thing, otherwise i want this to be his home...  BUT, its been 24 hours and he's still here!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would try sticking a carrier or cage under cover (with food and water in it) where he can see it but in a safe location, to try to catch him.
If he keeps sitting out in the open, a predator (hawk or owl) will get him


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> I would try sticking a carrier or cage under cover (with food and water in it) where he can see it but in a safe location, to try to catch him.
> If he keeps sitting out in the open, a predator (hawk or owl) will get him


Good idea... Whats kind of funny... I was in the kitchen washing a dish, and he tried to come into the house. sliding glass door stopped him. but he tried. I am assuming this means he is home? I mean, he isn't inside, but the fact that he tried to come in means that, to him, this is home? I hope so.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rio3d said:


> Good idea... Whats kind of funny... I was in the kitchen washing a dish, and he tried to come into the house. sliding glass door stopped him. but he tried. I am assuming this means he is home? I mean, he isn't inside, but the fact that he tried to come in means that, to him, this is home? I hope so.


If you haven't caught him tonight, I would open up the slider in the morning!!!!
But put the dog in another room!
Have you found where he's roosting? Is the a place under your carport he might be?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmm from the way you've described it, I doubt hes going anywhere, its just a matter of time till you catch him. If all else mentioned fails, get a cardboard box a stick and string. Put the stick under one edge of the box so its lifted a bit and tie the string to the stick. Put seeds under the box and just wait until he goes under it to eat, then just pull the string  I did this all the time when I was younger to catch wild pigeons, worked like a charm. when you're hungry, you'll do anything  

P.S. goood loooking bird you got there by the way


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

I got him I got him!! He was waiting on chair on back porch waiting for me! I'm happy!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats! The bird loves you!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rio3d said:


> I got him I got him!! He was waiting on chair on back porch waiting for me! I'm happy!!


Congratulations!! Aren't they amazing!! .........Now DON'T let him loose outside again  and Merry Christmas


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad you got him back in, he was probably just playin "catch me if you can" 
Its a really nice bird


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome!! After reading your posts,, you are far from a idiot!! You just didn't know better. This is a great place to learn about your new friend. he is a very lucky bird to have found a home with you. Ask questions thats how you learn.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

NYBOY said:


> Welcome!! After reading your posts,, you are far from a idiot!! You just didn't know better. This is a great place to learn about your new friend. he is a very lucky bird to have found a home with you. Ask questions thats how you learn.


LOL, I agree with you!
I was only teasing him in my post ........just a bad judgment call, now he knows.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

I knew you where teasing that was ment for him to feel better. You are one of the people here That I have learned so much from, I always look forward to reading your posts!!! merry Christmas


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

*Bugs!*

ok gave him a bath today. He's got bugs! I gave him a quick one the other day, but didn't inspect him... I killed maybe 5 of them, and there are tiny babies. they dont look like any flea or tick ive ever seen... i just made a quick doodle of what i remember.... sorta. please advise!!!??

thank you!!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank god you got him... He is nice looking. Don't take him out unless you clip his wings.... I clipped my birds wings and they stick around... but since your bird is very sneaky.. I wouldn't do it.... You are doing great with this bird!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yay!!!!.....................


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rio3d said:


> ok gave him a bath today. He's got bugs! I gave him a quick one the other day, but didn't inspect him... I killed maybe 5 of them, and there are tiny babies. they dont look like any flea or tick ive ever seen... i just made a quick doodle of what i remember.... sorta. please advise!!!??
> 
> thank you!!


Lice or mites are not that uncommon for birds that are out flying. Simple to remedy. You can either get a bird spray at the pet store, or 'sevin dust' at any hardware or any store that carries garden supplies.
When you apply the spray or dust, just be sure not to get it in his face or eyes.


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

I've got some advantage. The flea drop that you put on the back of your dogs neck. Will it hurt him?


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok the bath I gave him had maybe half gallon of slightly warm water and maybe 1/4 cup of bleach and a big handful of borax dilluted in the water. 

Now from the research I've been doing I have read to use water and borax solution to kill mites in the home and also separately a very dilute solution of bleach and water.... 

Is it bossible his bath killed them? I only saw one before the bath and he was moving too fast to catch. After the bath the only ones that were even moving at all were babies if any at all. Was thinking they were playing opposom. I hope they're dead.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

rio3d said:


> Ok the bath I gave him had maybe half gallon of slightly warm water and maybe 1/4 cup of bleach and a big handful of borax dilluted in the water.
> Now from the research I've been doing I have read to use water and borax solution to kill mites in the home and also separately a very dilute solution of bleach and water....
> Is it bossible his bath killed them? I only saw one before the bath and he was moving too fast to catch. After the bath the only ones that were even moving at all were babies if any at all. Was thinking they were playing opposom. I hope they're dead.


 Im surprised the bath didnt kill HIM
You should NEVER use bleach on any animal,
The action of bleach is caustic - meaning it burns. 
It is also poisonous as are the fumes.
Yes to bleach on materials or for wiping down contaminated surfaces (and not while animals are in room), but NEVER directly in contact with an animal.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi rio3d,

Please do not ever do that! - you will kill the Bird that way and or harm them with chemical burns if you do not kill him.


Spend four or five bucks and get an actual proper and dedicated product for dealing with Lice or Mites for Cage Birds. Any Pet Supply or e-bay.


These are easy to use, and are Bird friendly. 

Shield the Bird's Head to protect their Eyes, spread their Wings, lightly mist the undersides of the WIngs and sides of their Body...do this lightly every opther day for three times, then, repeat same way in two weeks.



You never said if you were seeing Mites, Body Lice or Feather Lice.


Mites spend most of their time off of the Bird, in bedding or cloth or nooks and crannies, so for them, those places need to be misted.



Phil
Lv


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no bleach in bird bath.. when in doubt ask here first... any of the sprays for birds will kill the lice.. and seven dust for garden plants can take care of them.. but that is hard to find this time of year..


----------



## dovecote (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow. How lucky u are to find such a cute, pretty pigeon!!! I wish I had one of those, too bad I'm far away in Canada!

Thank you for helping it out....that's awesome!


----------

